# Biasin:"Il Milan è già di Elliott, Li circondato da strozzini"



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

*Biasin:"Il Milan è già di Elliott, Li circondato da strozzini"*

Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:

_"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*. 
Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*. 
Cosa vuol dire questo? Che *Li per tenere in vita la creatura Milan si sta indebitando all'inverosimile con tassi da strozzinaggio*. Per la Uefa ciò equivale a dire che il Milan non è più di Li, ma ufficialmente non può dirlo perchè deve aspettare che Elliott entri definitivamente in possesso dei rossoneri.
Da ciò consegue che il Milan non ha ottenuto il SA dalla Uefa perchè ogni giorno che passa vuol dire maggiori interessi per Li, e l'eventuale ingresso di altri soci è impensabile in quanto questi *altri soci non hanno interesse ad entrare adesso nel Milan, piuttosto lo rileverebbero da Elliott tra qualche mese*. In questa situazione è impossibile concedere un SA, il Milan deve uscire da solo da questa empasse, causata anche dalla gestione Berlusconi. 
*La Uefa inoltre sta utilizzando il Milan come monito per tutti, punirne uno per educarli tutti*. Ci sono delle regole e vanno rispettate. Il danno di immagine in tutto ciò è enorme e anche il lavoro sul campo subirà gravi conseguenze."_


----------



## cobalto59 (23 Maggio 2018)

Madonna santissima..


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



Moralizzati dai corrotti


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



in linea di massima concordo. C'è un passaggio però chiave, che nessuno sta dicendo. Li attraverso gli aumenti di capitale, sta cercando di comprarsi il Milan. Quindi fino a quando continuerà a farlo, significa che non ha intenzione di mollare l'osso. Bisogna sperare che venga mollato da tutti.


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2018)

Senza Elliot avremmo fatto la fine del Parma.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...


scenario altamente verosimile


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



In mezzo a tanti isterismi e avvoltoi, questo mi pare un articolo lucido e credibile.

Direi che in uno scenario simile è naturale che la UEFA non conceda il via libera, almeno fino a quando l'ambiguo e nebuloso rapporto tra Li e Elliott non verrà chiarito.

Elliott dal canto suo ha tutto l'interesse ad attendere ottobre, quando rileverebbe il Milan pagandolo solo 180 milioni. Almeno questo deduco dalle tante informazioni che girano. Ciò spiega anche l'enorme interesse del fondo verso il Milan, sarebbe l'affare del secolo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



Menomale che Berlusconi ci aveva venduto a mani sicure... che sia maledetto.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Maggio 2018)

Grazie a SIivio che ha venduto a questi signori. Prendi i soldi e scappa.


----------



## Gunnar67 (23 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Senza Elliot avremmo fatto la fine del Parma.



Siamo ancora in tempo.


----------



## mistergao (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



In pratica Biasin ha espresso (ovviamente in un italiano migliore) i concetti da me espressi negli ultimi venti giorni. Sono onorato del fatto che un giornalista (è interista, ma vabbè...) la pensi proprio come me.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in tempo.



il mio timore più grande


----------



## Shmuk (23 Maggio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in tempo.




Vai KingKonLi, col potere conferitoti dalle Triadi in nomine Elliot, smentitscili tutti...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Maggio 2018)

La mia speranza, come già espresso, è quella di finire in mano a Elliott...però porca miseria...non vedo come tutto questo possa durare ancora dei mesi...
Li comunque deve essere per forza un folle...o qualcosa gli è andata non male...di più!


----------



## IronJaguar (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



Biasin è stato quello finora più onesto tra i giornalisti sulla nostra situazione e non ho motivi di pensare che dica balle. E trovo verosimile quanto dice, in particolare sulle perplessità uefa.

Però un paio di domande in merito: se è vero che oltre ai mega debiti fatti e i pegni dati ai creditori poi ha pure mancato una scadenza di un debito, chi è che ad oggi continua a dargli soldi per gli aumenti di capitale? Sembra poco realistico che continuino ad erogargli contanti vista la situazione debitoria e aver già mancato delle scadenze. Ho capito i tassi da strozzinaggio ma qui si parla di cifre importanti su un soggetto inaffidabile. 

In secondo luogo, se passeremo ad Elliott (come probabile), le opzioni su ciò che questa transizione è stata diventano limitate: veramente Li è un avventuriero che di punto in bianco è arrivato dall'altra parte del mondo a giocarsi tutto e anche di più per prendere una società venduta ad un valutazione completamente fuori mercato, di uno sport di cui non conosce nulla, in un mercato (quello del calcio italiano) che è perennemente in perdita, rilanciando ogni volta la posta?

O siamo stati di fronte ad una recita, la recita e lo scenario maledetto che alcuni ipotizzavano (e che sembra/va davvero irreale e troppo diabolico per essere vero) e in cui Li ha semplicemente recitato la sua parte e il cui copione era proprio quello che si sta realizzando?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Maggio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Senza Elliot avremmo fatto la fine del Parma.





Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in tempo.



Con tutto il rispetto, ma se non si sa di cosa si parla, meglio non dire niente, o almeno dire la propria opinione senza sentenziare.

Visto che, abbiamo un parco giocatori da 300/400 milioni, e ne fatturiamo oltre 200 all' anno, tranquilli che non si fallisce.

Ridimensionare ovviamente sarebbe possibile, ma fallire no.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Maggio 2018)

Stimo Biasin, ma non so, in questo scenario si configura li come un enorme idiota, e come direbbe Gattuso, io voglio prima tastare con mano 

io sospetto che la decisione dell'Uefa tenda a smascherare chi si cela realmente dietro la proprietà,
che poi, come detto in altro post, il far play dell'Uefa non è un organo di controllo stile Covisoc,
e non mi pare che il Milan si sia avvantaggiato in europa dei suoi disavanzi, anzi...


----------



## koti (23 Maggio 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma se non si sa di cosa si parla, meglio non dire niente, o almeno dire la propria opinione senza sentenziare.
> 
> Visto che, abbiamo un parco giocatori da 300/400 milioni, e ne fatturiamo oltre 200 all' anno, tranquilli che non si fallisce.
> 
> Ridimensionare ovviamente sarebbe possibile, ma fallire no.


Era per dire, non credo che bisogna essere degli esperti di finanza per immaginare che la situazione, senza Elliot, si sarebbe fatta molto più grave di quella che è adesso.

"Lascio il Milan in mani sicure".


----------



## Garrincha (23 Maggio 2018)

L'avevo detto da settimane che gli aumenti dei capitali di Li arrivano da prestiti di strozzini, che pur di non perdere quanto investito continuava a fare debiti su debiti sperando che la macchina partisse invece di tirarsene fuori ma secondo alcuni non aveva senso che continuasse a metterci soldi, non si voleva realizzare che se ho investito tutto il mio patrimonio e sono sul lastrico se la speculazione fallisce è umano illudersi e continuare a fare debiti fino alla fine


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



Bene, finalmente anche Biasin ha capito che continuare con questi sarebbe drammatico.

Come previsto i famosi soldi dal tombino non erano altro che i soliti prestiti a tassi da malati.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...


Concordo, finalmente un'analisi decente.
Ora sarà Elliot a dover fare una mossa, è nel loro interesse che si giochi la UEFA


----------



## danjr (23 Maggio 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora in tempo.



Questo penso sia impossibile... n ssuno regala 300 milioni senza provare a rientrsre


----------



## Casnop (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...


Biasin sempre bravo di penna, e come al solito ricco di spunti e suggestioni. Stavolta, ci permettiamo, una indulgenza eccessiva allo spettacolo. La realtà è più arida, e può essere più banalmente spiegata con altri argomenti. Comunque, complimenti.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Maggio 2018)

Ma i grandi nomi dietro Li di cui parlava Biasin ce li siamo scordati?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Tranquilli, domani arriva lo sponsor


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, domani arriva lo sponsor



Direttamente da Arcore.... Con l elicottero


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Biasin sempre bravo di penna, e come al solito ricco di spunti e suggestioni. Stavolta, ci permettiamo, una indulgenza eccessiva allo spettacolo. La realtà è più arida, e può essere più banalmente spiegata con altri argomenti. Comunque, complimenti.



Cioè? Spiega, sono curioso.


----------



## Zenos (23 Maggio 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Concordo, finalmente un'analisi decente.
> Ora sarà Elliot a dover fare una mossa, è nel loro interesse che si giochi la UEFA



Arrivati a questo punto credo che l'interesse di Elliot sia quello di rilevare il Milan ad Ottobre con 180 milioni e rivenderlo ad almeno il doppio se non il triplo.
Per cui non mi sorprenderei se dietro l'Uefa ci fosse Elliot con i suoi interessi...


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, domani arriva lo sponsor



Eccolo, per mantenere due promesse


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Ragazzi, e se vi dicessi che dietro la decisione della UEFA c'è proprio Elliott?


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Eccolo, per mantenere due promesse



"con gambo" però. quindi valgono di più


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, e se vi dicessi che dietro la decisione della UEFA c'è proprio Elliott?



cui prodest? di solito si dice che rispondendo a questa domanda si trova l'assassino


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, e se vi dicessi che dietro la decisione della UEFA c'è proprio Elliott?



Per poter accelerare la faccenda?
Ma magari, ha anche tuta l'aria della tipica manovra americana.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> cui prodest? di solito si dice che rispondendo a questa domanda si trova l'assassino



A Elliott che non si fida più di Li e Fassone e rientra dell'investimento, anche in tempi brevi, perché ha sotto mano già un acquirente.
Magari ha fatto pressioni alla UEFA in tal senso.
[MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] esattamente

Probabilmente hanno in mano pure un acquirente "fidato", nel senso qualcuno con cui sono ben lieti di fare affari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A Elliott che non si fida più di Li e Fassone e rientra dell'investimento, anche in tempi brevi, perché ha sotto mano già un acquirente.



probabile, però rimarrebbe irrisolto il dubbio su chi ci sia dietro a king king li, perchè uno che spende tutto quei soldi per poi vedere le partite del milan da un misero tablet non può che essere un prestanome.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A Elliott che non si fida più di Li e Fassone e rientra dell'investimento, anche in tempi brevi, perché ha sotto mano già un acquirente.
> Magari ha fatto pressioni alla UEFA in tal senso.
> [MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] esattamente



Mi auguro non sia solamente una tua supposizione perchè rappresenterebbe un barlume di speranza.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> A Elliott che non si fida più di Li e Fassone e rientra dell'investimento, anche in tempi brevi, perché ha sotto mano già un acquirente.
> Magari ha fatto pressioni alla UEFA in tal senso.
> [MENTION=86]alcyppa[/MENTION] esattamente



Non credo sia esattamente questa la risposta. Fino ad Ottobre, come ha detto Biasin, Li ha il diritto di rimanere in sella e non vuole lasciare il posto. E sa già che ormai a Giugno senza il rifinanziamento ad Ottobre prende il club.

Non ha modo per strapparglielo prima dalle mani.


----------



## Pampu7 (23 Maggio 2018)

Ormai pare abbastanza chiaro che a breve passeremo sotto elliott, Li può sognarsi uno socio di minoranza (chi è così folle da voler entrare nel milan come socio)


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> probabile, però rimarrebbe irrisolto il dubbio su chi ci sia dietro a king king li, perchè uno che spende tutto quei soldi per poi vedere le partite del milan da un misero tablet non può che essere un prestanome.



Ad Elliott non interessa. Ad Elliott interessa rientrare dell'investimento. Con gli interessi. Del futuro del club non gli interessa minimamente se non nel caso in cui può "usarci" come al mercato


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia esattamente questa la risposta. Fino ad Ottobre, come ha detto Biasin, Li ha il diritto di rimanere in sella e non vuole lasciare il posto. E sa già che ormai a Giugno senza il rifinanziamento ad Ottobre prende il club.
> 
> Non ha modo per strapparglielo prima dalle mani.



Diritto sì, ma forza ne ha? Aspetta che la nave vada a fondo o cercherà di salvare il salvabile anche per se stesso?
Una sanzione della UEFA è come dirgli in faccia "Fatti da parte". Ieri la UEFA ha chiaramente detto questo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Arrivati a questo punto credo che l'interesse di Elliot sia quello di rilevare il Milan ad Ottobre con 180 milioni e rivenderlo ad almeno il doppio se non il triplo.
> Per cui non mi sorprenderei se dietro l'Uefa ci fosse Elliot con i suoi interessi...



Ma guarda che se lo piglia lo stesso, sarà suo interesse che non si svaluti.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Diritto sì, ma forza ne ha? Aspetta che la nave vada a fondo o cercherà di salvare il salvabile anche per se stesso?
> Una sanzione della UEFA è come dirgli in faccia "Fatti da parte". Ieri la UEFA ha chiaramente detto questo.



Chiaramente non ha la forza, ma stava versando un altro aumento di capitale (notizia di pochi giorni fa). Non mi spiego proprio perchè si sia impelagato in questa avventura.

Elliott non ha interesse a far precipitare il valore del Milan, penso che una non partecipazione alla competizione europea non influisca sulla rivendita dopo tutto.


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2018)

Credo che questo articolo sia vicinissimo alla versione dei fatti.


----------



## patriots88 (23 Maggio 2018)

Quindi Elliott avrebbe interesse nell'ostacolare il milan, farlo escludere dalle coppe, svalutarlo, causare la diaspora dei suoi giocatori migliori per poi prenderlo ad ottobre e rivenderlo svalutato e indebolito.

non fa una piega in effetti.
Non c'è nessuna dietrologia. 
La Uefa ci ha preso come esempio per tutti (la nostra solita fortuna) e ci stà martellando più del necessario.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Quindi Elliott avrebbe interesse nell'ostacolare il milan, farlo escludere dalle coppe, svalutarlo, causare la diaspora dei suoi giocatori migliori per poi prenderlo ad ottobre e rivenderlo svalutato e indebolito.
> 
> non fa una piega in effetti.
> Non c'è nessuna dietrologia.
> La Uefa ci ha preso come esempio per tutti (la nostra solita fortuna) e ci stà martellando più del necessario.




I giocatori non possono andare via così a muzzo, hanno dei contratti. Se non li cedi non partono. C'è anche la clausola per evitare proprio lo svalutamento del Milan nel contratto con Elliot.


----------



## Garrincha (23 Maggio 2018)

Il massimo che possa aver fatto Elliott è di non aver garantito con forza o rimanendo ambigua Li, che l'Uefa agisca dietro sue pressioni francamente mi sembra fantapolitica, Elliott non ha il potere per fare dell'Uefa il suo uomo di fatica


----------



## MasterGorgo (24 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Biasin, attraverso il portale Esquire, ha pubblicato un lungo articolo che cerca di fare chiarezza sulla situazione Milan-Uefa. Di seguito un estratto dei principali passaggi:
> 
> _"Per la Uefa il Milan non è più di Mr. Li. Il Milan è già di Elliott, seppur informalmente. *L'UEFA* non ha ordito nessun complotto contro il Milan, semplicemente *è certa che Li non riuscirà a rifinanziare il debito con Elliott entro Ottobre*. Li non scappa però, anzi raddoppia. Non riuscire ad estinguere il debito vorrebbe dire perdere tutto, il Milan e il proprio patrimonio personale. Per questo *temporeggia, sta aspettando un colpo di fortuna, qualcuno (un altro cinese?) gli faccia temporaneamente un altro debito per estinguere quello con Elliott*.
> Nel frattempo, per garantire la vita quotidiana al Milan, *Li ha già fatto altri debiti. Uno di questi debiti andava saldato mesi fa ma Li non ci è riuscito*, mancavano alcuni milioni, e questa finanziaria gli ha concesso una proroga ma facendo salire i *tassi di interesse al 24%*.
> ...



dai... dai... un passettino avanti. 
Che ci arriviamo.
Ma é così complicato ?

Il milan é in vendita 'presso Elliott' da parecchio tempo sui 4/500 + spese circa.
E i casi sono due o il compratore non vuole ancora chiudere o non ci sono ancora offerte. La seconda é molto peggio... Nel frattempo, liquidata fininvest, si procede all'ordinario con bonifici sempre da HK.

La uefa, che ovviamente non ha riconosciuto ancora nessun passaggio di proprietà, vuole come tutti sapere da Elliott come siamo messi a che punto siamo e chi sarà il nuovo riferimento.

Può essere che Elliott usi la Uefa per far pressioni sul compratore. Ma é difficile da dimostrare.
Li non é mai stato credible se non come frontaliero e Fassone é un dipendente informato quanto basta.


----------

